# Wheels (any)



## doxx (Jan 31, 2004)

*Link broken *


----------



## photobug (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## P Bailey (Jan 31, 2004)

*Link broken *
Yashica 635, Ilford XP2 400 ISO, Handheld

*Link broken *
Argus C-3. 100mm Sandmar Lens, ISO 100 film, Handheld


----------



## craig (Jan 31, 2004)

Great thread Doxx! This is the 1972 Jeep Wagoneer. (I only buy Jeep) The 'ol gal met her demise when I rolled it and crushed the roof. It was shot 3 years ago near Kelly, WY. let me know what you think.
*Link broken *


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim (Jan 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim (Jan 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim (Jan 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## doxx (Feb 1, 2004)

@P Bailey: The Ford is flipped   

@Pilgrim: I like the motion blur in the last pic


----------



## Jewel (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## cich (Feb 1, 2004)

*Link broken*


----------



## dlc (Feb 1, 2004)

"Low Fat" - 1950 Mercury - James Dean Festival Fairmount IN (1993).
*Link broken *


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 1, 2004)

P Bailey, you print the model-t backward?


----------



## azcaddman (Feb 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## graigdavis (Feb 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack (Feb 10, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## schussey (Feb 10, 2004)

*Links broken *


----------



## luckydog (Feb 10, 2004)

*Links broken *


----------



## Chiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 12, 2004)

Here we go....I'mma throw this whole thing off.  
*Link broken *


----------



## nannabug (Feb 12, 2004)

My son.


----------



## jack (Feb 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 6, 2004)

Wheels of time


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2004)

:shock: *Jack!*:shock:

What happened?
Instead of photo contributions I see a red x!
And when I try to "circumvent" it, all I get is this: 


> Not Found
> The requested URL /2cv_01_mono.jpg was not found on this server.



 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 10, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## jack (Mar 19, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## media tribe (Apr 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (May 17, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL (Jun 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mox (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't seen any cars theme..

Here are some photos I took last saturday using a friend's digital camera..
Unfortunately, I didn't know how to set the shutter speed/focus/exposure/etc..

I'd like to see what you have done !


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2004)

This is the already existing theme-thread on cars and anything that's got wheels, so I think any photos of cars should continue to be entered here.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Mox, welcome to the Forum.

See, there are all kind of car-photos "hidden" under the topic "wheels". I bumped it up for you so you can have a look. We should stick to the already existing themes, I think, or else this forum will too soon be cluttered with themes of the same thing but different names, right?


----------



## mox (Jun 19, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hi Mox, welcome to the Forum.
> 
> See, there are all kind of car-photos "hidden" under the topic "wheels". I bumped it up for you so you can have a look. We should stick to the already existing themes, I think, or else this forum will too soon be cluttered with themes of the same thing but different names, right?



Eh ok !

Sorry, I was looking for "CARS" and didn't think looking themes that can refer to that 

I'm new to this board, I have to get used to the new terms


----------



## mox (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry I made an other thread for "cars" cause I haven't seen the "wheels" thread

Here is what I previously posted and a picture of my own car

------------------------------------------------------

Here are some photos I took last saturday using a friend's digital camera..
Unfortunately, I didn't know how to set the shutter speed/focus/exposure/etc..











My car:


----------



## mox (Jun 20, 2004)

Best 2 shots of last night..  A friend let me use his Light Meter and it was very helpfull


----------



## Alison (Jun 20, 2004)

Taken at Laconia Bike Week:
*Link broken *


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 20, 2004)

CharlesL said:
			
		

> Here's one from the Ferrari Challenge at Infineon Raceway 2004.


 
thats a baby!


----------



## Camper Dave (Jun 21, 2004)

a few from 'photo shoots' i've done of mates cars  
*Links broken *


----------



## usdmEJ (Jun 25, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mox (Jun 25, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anton980 (Jan 2, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 2, 2005)

edited due to broken link


----------



## Diamond (Jan 4, 2005)

edited due to broken link


----------



## Brently (Jan 7, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## bronzeo (Jan 8, 2005)

My Ride..... 34 Ford Sedan


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 8, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 8, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 8, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 8, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## spike5003 (Jan 8, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## captain-spanky (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry Littleman... i couldn't resist having a play ...


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 22, 2005)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> Sorry Littleman... i couldn't resist having a play ...


   :lmao:    :lmao:   
That is hillarious!!!!!


----------



## DjBooduh2o9 (Jan 24, 2005)

Some pictures i took of my brothers car.
ENJOY :thumbup:
*Links broken *
Let me know what ya guys think


----------



## essjayyell (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## essjayyell (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## tylerbiss (Jan 26, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## so gti (Jan 28, 2005)

*Links broken *


----------



## Arent_Photography (Feb 1, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2005)

Arent_Photography said:
			
		

> Aiiight...


 
We already have a few of car/vehicle themes, so I merged your thread with the existing one so we can keep it all in one...nice and clean!


----------



## Ant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Nytmair (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, DjBooduh2o9!!! i recognize those from Jtuned and H-T 


here are a few of the winter car:


----------



## DIRT (Feb 11, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## srobb (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I went through the automotive themes and this was the only one with bikes in it, so here goes.


----------



## JeepGirlSurf (Aug 25, 2006)

Didn't see any Jeeps on here I had to change that


----------



## CopenKagan (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Claff (Sep 4, 2006)

Didm't see any Hyundais, will have to fix that


----------



## MG TF 135 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was asked to take some shots of my bro-in-laws car and this is what i came up with. Hope you like.

#1




#2





Thanks for looking, lets see some more wheels..............


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 5, 2006)

Guess I can add a bike shot as well....
*Link broken *


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Red Clay Creeper (Dec 9, 2006)

Nikon 7900


----------



## anthegreat1 (Dec 14, 2006)

my 87 VW GTI


----------



## STL WRX (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Another addition to the "Wheels"-thread


----------

